# So it seems like Matt Heafy is moving to gibson



## Johann (Feb 13, 2009)

Trivium Announce Tour With Slipknot, Premiere New Video

Seems like he's definitely going to play Gibson's from now on, also according to his Bio in Welcome to the Trivium portal

I think it was a good choice... well, any brand would've been a good choice after leaving dean.


----------



## Variant (Feb 13, 2009)

What are they going to do for the seven string stuff?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 13, 2009)

He used to play Gibson back in the day when Trivium were good. There's no cause or anything here, but it seems that as soon as they started using Deans, their music started sucking.

EDIT: Looks like Corey is moving back to Jackson too. His equipment page says 'Update in Progress'.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 13, 2009)

I remember him saying in an interview that he switched from Gibson because they wouldn't give him an endorsement, which is just lame. His top shred tip was "shred on a Les Paul because it's harder to do so you'll seem more impressive" Whatever. A Trivium seven-string Epiphone or whatever might not be so bad.


----------



## Variant (Feb 13, 2009)

^
Oh, I did not know that Epiphoney had a 7'er... and yeah, while I actually like Matt & Corey's playing (less so: their songwriting & style) that a pretty LOL comment.  Besides, if you're an endorser, wouldn't you just get a custom with a Jackson spec neck on there so it wouldn't feel like you were playing a dowel with floss on it.*

*Variant doesn't do Gibsons.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope Epi does another 7 string LP... I'd love to get one to tune standard with a high A  I just don't see them on eBay enough and TBH I want at least one 7 or 8 tuned normally before I go to something tuned up 

The comment was def pretty stupid, but hey, he's human. And I can kinda understand why you'd leave a company if they weren't giving you a sponsorship. Musicians have to make a living too guys, and if Dean is going to give you a six figure check for repping them v a company that's giving you NOTHING, then I know what you and I would do


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 13, 2009)

Why did they leave Dean? I don't get these artists. Why do that have to be "with Dean" and then leave and be "With Gibson, or Jackson". Why can't they play a few Gibson, a few of their Deans they liked and some Jacksons, you know like regular people... I know I know, there is some money involved..


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw pic of corey holding one of those DBZ guitars about a week ago so im thinkin maybe they left because zelinsky left.


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 14, 2009)

EDIT, LOL, oups, this post was suppose to be in the Loomis instructional DVD thread....


----------



## Shinto (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been told that it's possible to play some of their songs without the high E, so I don't think they'll have much of a problem.
But they've been using their 7-string Deans as far as I'm aware (for 7-string songs).


----------



## Planeshift (Feb 14, 2009)

Talked to him last week at a show...He's trying to get a 7-string Explorer.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Feb 14, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> His top shred tip was "shred on a Les Paul because it's harder to do so you'll seem more impressive"







70Seven said:


> Wow, this DVD is awesome, I watched half of it already (can't play along, girlfriend is sleeping). I plan on learning all the exercises and riffs on this DVD. Some of it I feel like I'm good enough to play, others I see as a chance to challenge my playing, should be fun.



Wrong thread? Perhaps the Loomis DVD thread?


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 14, 2009)

i remember when they only used gibsons and jacksons. Matt sold his white les paul that was in a couple videos of theirs on ebay and some dude outbid me on it on that last 10 seconds


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 14, 2009)

They don't need the high e to play most of the rhythm parts of their songs but I'm pretty sure they have to use 7s to play the rhythms and solos for most of the songs on "Shogun"



Planeshift said:


> Talked to him last week at a show...He's trying to get a 7-string Explorer.



YES!! I would so play that. Corey needs to get a Jackson 7 too (if this is true)


----------



## Johann (Feb 14, 2009)

Planeshift said:


> Talked to him last week at a show...He's trying to get a 7-string Explorer.




omg, any other details? trem, emg's maybe? that'd rule


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 14, 2009)

A seven string Explorer WOULD be pretty cool... but Gibson would have to move with the times and extend their range a bit... 24.75" is probably too short for a low B.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 14, 2009)

Leaving Dean for Gibson? Talk about out of the frying pan and into the fire, or out of the cattle manure and into the pig dung perhaps.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 14, 2009)

While I understand some of the Gibson hate on this forum, I will not hear a bad word against Epiphone, for the most part. I own an ES335 Epiphone Dot and I think it's a gorgeous guitar for the price. Sure, it's probably a distance away from the quality of a real deal Gibson ES335, but it's also a fraction of the price.

Are there many Epiphone (not Gibson) endorsers? I know Zakk Wylde uses a couple of bullseye Les Pauls that are Epiphone made.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> While I understand some of the Gibson hate on this forum, I will not hear a bad word against Epiphone, for the most part.



Gotta say I've tried Epiphones in my time, and I did not like them at all. But to each and his own.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> While I understand some of the Gibson hate on this forum, I will not hear a bad word against Epiphone, for the most part. I own an ES335 Epiphone Dot and I think it's a gorgeous guitar for the price. Sure, it's probably a distance away from the quality of a real deal Gibson ES335, but it's also a fraction of the price.
> 
> Are there many Epiphone (not Gibson) endorsers? I know Zakk Wylde uses a couple of bullseye Les Pauls that are Epiphone made.


I know there are Zakk Wylde Epis but I'm fairly sure he doesn't play them, Gibson throw guitars at him.


----------



## Imperium (Feb 14, 2009)

Planeshift said:


> Talked to him last week at a show...He's trying to get a 7-string Explorer.


This would own  I dont know what it is but the Explorer shape just sits so well on me its the easiest guitar to play standing up.



caughtinamosh said:


> A seven string Explorer WOULD be pretty cool... but Gibson would have to move with the times and extend their range a bit... 24.75" is probably too short for a low B.



They made those 27" Baritone Les Paul's for awhile and i've heard Bucket Heads Les Paul is 27" scale. So I dont see why he(M.H) would have trouble getting one especially since his would be done in the custom shop. The people in the public on the other hand


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 14, 2009)

Epiphones are, for the most part, not good. The only leg up they have over Gibson is uniformity, as their manufacture is fully automated, whereas Gibson is still partially hand-made.

In both cases, they're using a really old design that's very heavy and awkward to play (that also happens to be very pretty). I have a Gibby Les Paul Standard under the bed that's been sitting in its black plush case for the better part of two years now, because it's just not that great playing compared to my Carvins - it plays REALLY well for a Gibson, but it doesn't hold a candle to a Carvin. The only time I take it out is to oil the board and change the strings.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 14, 2009)

Epiphone is kind of a crock considering that Agile makes their instruments better


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> A seven string Explorer WOULD be pretty cool... but Gibson would have to move with the times and extend their range a bit... 24.75" is probably too short for a low B.



The 7-string LP's and V's back in the 90's were 24.75" scale. Shouldn't be any worse than all the guys that play in B-standard and drop-B on 6-string LP's. If necessary, you just move up a gauge. 

I've always had a jones for that 7-string Epi V... I'm a fan of the Gibson V and Explorer shapes, not so much the pointy variants. I'd definitely look into a new Epi 7-string Explorer, even with someone else's name on it - and if it was a V, I'd have it!


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, a 7-string Gibson V i would be all the fuck over, it's pure sex, the pointy variants...not so much, but a 7-string explorer, i could dig that maybe...if it had a playable neck, unlike the baseball bats that Gibson/Epiphones parade around as the best available

but yeah, good luck to him on getting Gibson to do something that isn't "the same guitar with a different finish and pickups"

even Dave Mustaine couldn't get Gibson to give him 24 frets on a V, which is why he went to ESP, and now to Dean for money, so i'm very doubtful that Matt Heafy can pull off getting Gibson to give us commoners a guitar that isn't like half of the spec's most of us want, and then half specs designed for them to laugh at us...money says that the fret access will be horrible, and then given a description that says "deep cutaway for easy access to upper registers for blistering solos" or something like that


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there any reason that Gibson doesn't extend there instruments. Like a 24 fret Les Paul would be killer.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Is there any reason that Gibson doesn't extend there instruments. Like a 24 fret Les Paul would be killer.



It's because both the people who buy and the people who design Gibsons are incredibly consevative when it comes to things like that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2009)

Planeshift said:


> Talked to him last week at a show...He's trying to get a 7-string Explorer.


this would be the coolest thing ever


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2009)

Would Gibson make him a 7 string Explorer?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 14, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Is there any reason that Gibson doesn't extend there instruments. Like a 24 fret Les Paul would be killer.



Not a Gibbo, but there are a few 24 fret Epiphones.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Not a Gibbo, but there are a few 24 fret Epiphones.


the LP prophecy are pretty cool, haven't played the futura or SG though


----------



## Planeshift (Feb 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> Would Gibson make him a 7 string Explorer?


He said Gibson's trying harder to reach the metal crowd, hence giving Robb Flynn that signature Baritone V and now maybe making him an Explorer 7.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 14, 2009)

Planeshift said:


> He said Gibson's trying harder to reach the metal crowd, hence *giving Robb Flynn that signature Baritone V* and now maybe making him an Explorer 7.



Wait, when did this happen?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2009)

Flynn's baritone V is an ESP unless he has a new one.


----------



## Planeshift (Feb 14, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Wait, when did this happen?
















[quote="Robb Flynn]24 frets
27 inch baritone scale neck
Chrome inlays
Volume knob routed from back
Only one ever made in history
= The Heaviness!!

So Stoked![/quote]


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, Planeshift!



D-EJ915 said:


> Flynn's baritone V is an ESP unless he has a new one.



Yeah, I was of the impression that he didn't have an ESP sig because his V's were such blatant Gibson copies.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah he's endorsed by them or something but not really in the US, lol. That pic he posted above is in one of the ESP shops in tokyo


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a freaking skinny-looking neck, for that length! 

Can you imagine a 24-fret, 27" _7-string_ V like that??


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 15, 2009)

Planeshift said:


> He said Gibson's trying harder to reach the metal crowd, hence giving Robb Flynn that signature Baritone V and now maybe making him an Explorer 7.



When did that start?!?!? I'd love to see some new LP's, with maybe a 27" scale, 7 strings, ebony fretboard, and a deeper/better cutout with a new neck joint, but I just don't see Gibson ever doing that, even though they're "trying to reach the metal crowd" now.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 15, 2009)

You can see the plugged holes on the full body shot when he's holding it, but the other shots show no plugged holes...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 15, 2009)

A bit off topic: Anyone see the Masaki guitar behind Rob - with the Built in Samurai Sword? 

The Prophecys look nice and it would be a refreshing change for Gibson to try go this direction. 7 String Explorer would be very tasty.


----------



## Harry (Feb 15, 2009)

Planeshift said:


>




Interesting, had no idea about this.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 16, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A bit off topic: Anyone see the Masaki guitar behind Rob - with the Built in Samurai Sword?



Whaaaa?!?!?! 

Where?!?!


----------



## Shinto (Feb 16, 2009)

You know, it could be an ESP copy of Gibson's V, but with a Gibson truss rod cover.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 16, 2009)

Shinto said:


> You know, it could be an ESP copy of Gibson's V, but with a Gibson truss rod cover.



I agree - it's reminiscent of a Gibson, but it's got several details that are way off. Whatever it is, it's not a Gibson:

1) The headstock is wrong for a Gibson. the ears start way too high.
2) the logo is too big on the TRC - the screws look funny too - like they're sitting proud - Gibson drills out their guards so that they sit flush.
3) the inlays are totally wrong (they look like cheap Epiphone inlays or stick-ons).
4) what's that circle just under the pickguard on the lower wing? If it's an output jack, there's no way you'd be plugging anything into it, as the patch cord wouldn't clear the pickguard. That location is also totally atypical of Gibson - it'd either be on the lower wing with a circular surround ('58 style) or on the pickguard ('67 style).
5) what are the 5 pickguard dimples on the photo with the metal wigger holding it? They look like plugged-up holes where the controls would actually be on a real V. 
6) The V's shoulders start way too low, even for a '58 style.
7) Gibsons don't use plastic nuts.

I'm guessing that the only thing authentically Gibson on that guitar is the pickguard.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 16, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> what are the 5 pickguard dimples on the photo with the metal wigger holding it?


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 16, 2009)

my god i would love a good not 24.75 gibson V...

and it looks like a prototype as-
there are still holes for different knobs
the input jack is all wrong

but a proper thing with the usual V shape would be super awesome
and i believe its not an ESP,as Rob himself talked about it at the MH forums.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Whaaaa?!?!?!
> 
> Where?!?!


 

Masaki Kyomoto Custom Samurai Special

 The biggest monstrosity since the Jackson Zoraxe.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 16, 2009)

The other thing which hasn't been mentioned is that Rob's ESP V's are all string thru (in a row across the body not in the typical Gibbo V shape) but orginally had tailpieces and if you look at any photo of them you can see where the tailpiece studs were so I'm sure this is a Gibbo

IIRC Machine Head were originally endosees of both ESP and Epiphone/gibson until sometime around their 3rd album when they became ESP only, their original guitarist Logan Mader even had a "LOW-G model" ESP sig which was based upon the Ultratone body shape I imagine it's quite a rare model now though.

BTW that Masaki Kyomoto thing looks like it belongs to Nightmare/Siegfried from the Soul Calibur games!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 16, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> BTW that Masaki Kyomoto thing looks like it belongs to Nightmare/Siegfried from the Soul Calibur games!



I was JUST about to say that!


----------



## yetti (May 13, 2009)

nevermind

delete this post


----------



## Triple7 (May 13, 2009)

Variant said:


> What are they going to do for the seven string stuff?



 

I see that was already answered never mind. Well a 7 string Gibson V would be sick!


----------



## j-git (Jun 2, 2009)

Found this vid  with Matt on a 7's V. Can't tell if it's really a Gibson. Might be an Epi. But nevertheless IT'S GREAT!!!


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 3, 2009)

Heafy is usin a 7 string epi v, corey is dbz and jacksons



Shinto said:


> I've been told that it's possible to play some of their songs without the high E, so I don't think they'll have much of a problem.
> But they've been using their 7-string Deans as far as I'm aware (for 7-string songs).



thats like everything on shogun


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 3, 2009)

i believe the gibson SG supreme had had 24 frets for a number of years. i would be all over a 7 string explorer.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 4, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I remember him saying in an interview that he switched from Gibson because they wouldn't give him an endorsement, which is just lame. His top shred tip was "shred on a Les Paul because it's harder to do so you'll seem more impressive" Whatever. A Trivium seven-string Epiphone or whatever might not be so bad.




This confirms my suspicions of him being a wanker. After watching him sing with Tim Williams and Rob Flynn at the roadrunner united show I formed an opinion on him instantly. Absolute poser with his foot up on the monitors, pointing at imaginary people and other embarrassing shit. Meanwhile Rob and Tim just got the job done and made him look like a child


----------



## MTech (Jun 4, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Why can't they play a few Gibson, a few of their Deans they liked and some Jacksons, you know like regular people... I know I know, there is some money involved..



Not so much money, contracts are the issue, and those are usually 1 year. Besides the only reason they were playing them is cause Dime's g/f was doing a lot with them so they got deals from all the people Dime was using.


----------



## ls_chris (Aug 10, 2009)

Well here's the scoop on Matt with Gibson:

Matt posted pictures on his Twitter of his two new babies pictured below. Gibson 6 string Explorer and a custom Gibson 7 string Explorer.






I spoke to Matt at Mayhem Fest this past Saturday and asked him if his custom 7 string Explorer would be coming out for the public to purchase. He said it should be. He sounded a bit surprised when I told him that I'd contacted Gibson and they said they couldn't build me a custom 7 string of the same specs and color. Even after Matt had already had his made. He said he'd follow up with Gibson on that and he also mentioned he has a custom Les Paul in the works.






Also, that V Matt was using was an Epiphone.






-Chris


----------

